# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring School/work Dreams

## legbuh

I thought it would be interesting to see what anyone may think these recurring dreams are.

Most recurring dreams I have I am either in HS or college.  Normally it&#39;s before a test, I know I didn&#39;t study, and I want to get to my locker to get my books to study.  The whole time walking to my locker, I&#39;m trying to recall my locker combination.

Normally I don&#39;t get it.  Once in a while I will (I think when this happens, I am slightly lucid which helps open the locker).  But the main "stress" I feel from these dreams are:

1.  The test for which I&#39;m not prepared
2.  Not remembering the combination to my locker

I was an average student in school.  Now I&#39;m married, have a 14Mo daughter, run my own sucessful business and am happy.  But I think part of my mind is telling me I would enjoy more school?  Or that I regret not studying as hard as I should have?   :smiley: 

As for the locker, who knows.   Maybe I forgot my combination once or twice in high school.

----------


## Burns

OMG, you&#39;ve just described the dreams I have&#33; I also experience recurring dreams taking place in my old high school. And I can&#39;t find my locker, or I forget the combination, or I bring the wrong books to class. I know exactly what you are talking about&#33;

I always thought I had these dreams because I had to leave the school where I grew up to go to another high school for only my junior and senior year. But I dream of my old high school before I moved. So I thought it was because I missed those days and it all happened so fast that I never got closure. 

I dunno, that&#39;s just my own interpretation. I&#39;d also like someone else&#39;s take on these dreams.

----------


## legbuh

Well, I never had to move, had a great high school experience, and don&#39;t really remember forgetting my combo bothering me as the office always had them all on file.

Wrong books to class.. oh man&#33;  I forgot about that one.  Weird huh?  It has to mean something.

I don&#39;t regret much from those days.. even being an average student.  I&#39;m happy, successful, etc.  Just weird that it&#39;s recurring like that.  Maybe I need to make it my "dream escape" or whatever it&#39;s called.   :smiley:

----------


## juroara

these sorta stressful nightmares are fairly normal. they generally tend to mean exactly what the dream is showing you, that you dont feel prepared   ::bowdown::  or that you werent ready, or that you forgot something important

my suggestion would be, to go lucid and trash the whole classroom&#33;&#33;&#33; >:0

----------


## SolarDreamer

If these are recurring dreams seems like a good dream sign if you ask me.   :smiley:

----------


## Alban

I&#39;ve read in a number of places that dreams involving any kind of place of work (school, college, offices) usually mean that the work aspect of your life is tending to overwhem you.

I know that sounds boringly obvious but I can only go on what I&#39;ve read as I&#39;ve only ever had very few work-place dreams in my life, and it usually involved me being naked. &#33;?&#33;

Maybe your business is taking up a lot of your life and your subconscious is trying to tell you take some time out?

----------


## lucidbuddha

Just reading this I thought of what I would do. First, of course would be to use this for RC&#39;s to induce Lucidity. And personally I would take a class somewhere, even at a community college or something, some topic you&#39;re midly interested in and do very well and prepare like crazy for the tests. And everytime you walk into the building, do a RC. 

Of course with a new child you&#39;re probably pretty busy. Good luck&#33;

----------


## Lord Toaster

Man I wish I had a good regular dream sign like this... it would make it a lot easier

----------


## The Cusp

I get dreams of school whenever I get stressed at work and sick of my job.  Usually in those dreams I&#39;m cutting class.

----------


## Kyhaar

I often have dreams where I am at school (or on the bus)

When I am worried they appear in my dreams.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I often have dreams of school. Not of the stress and illogic of the social order in high school (Where I&#39;m currently attending in my freshman year), but of elaborate, Large Buildings that have many corridors and places to see, with crappy Student art lining the walls  ::bigteeth:: 

I&#39;m usually there visiting a friend, and I&#39;m on some sort of break day, or I&#39;m trying to mentally track down a friend that I&#39;ve lost over time (I know a few dreams where this has happened) and am tracking them down through the school system.

Those are sometimes my most adventurous dreams&#33;

----------


## ~Erin~

A recurring dream is usually trying to tell you something that you didn&#39;t get the last time.  About taking the test and not being prepared I personally think mean actually you&#39;re not prepared for something. 

I usually get recurring dreams of school during the summer vacation. For me it&#39;s the same dream that can  go on for weeks. It usually what mark I&#39;ll get on a test over and over again or the same situations. Funny enough, these marks and situations occur later on in the school year.

Lately I&#39;ve been having recurring dreams about work well.. not work I volunteer at the hospital. I&#39;ve been going back and forth if I should leave or not. I joined to get the 40+ hours to graduate and now I find myself meeting new friends but accepting the hospital. I dont like volunteering there it isn&#39;t  my thing but I&#39;ve leaned to make the best of it. So I&#39;ve been having recurring dreams of volunteering there doing the same thing.

Personally  for my own interpretation I believe it means that I should stop procrastinating about it  and go back..but I don&#39;t want to gah..

----------

